# Documentarist needing help in Thailand - orientation and advice help



## Documentarist11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm shooting a documentary about a transgender in Thailand who's undergone major surgery. She's now recovering. My problem is that my neck microphone, technically an expensive product called "Sennheiser ew 100 g2" is malfunctioning and I need to get it fixed ASAP or my entire film is busted. I don't have too much money, this is my problem...so I can only "fix" it not buy a new one. I need to find a store that can do that. Right now I'm in Chon Buri but will travel to Bangkok tomorrow as I've had no luck in Chon Buri. Most people's English is pretty bad too. I just gotta get this thing fixed and I know a good microphone technician can fix it in seconds. I just have no clue where to find one, or what store I can go to.

Help?


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Are you shooting film or video?*

I ask because most video cameras have built-in microphones. They don’t have the acoustic quality, sensitivity pattern, range or fidelity of your Sennheiser lavalier (which has none at all at the moment), but you would have something to use. I assume you’re shooting video as you indicate you don’t have much money. 

But I also assume this is not your only microphone. Even if it were, you could get a karaoke microphone and tape it to a bamboo pole for an inexpensive boom mike in an emergency. 

It looks to me as if this particular model has been discontinued. Even if you had loads of money, you couldn’t buy an exact replacement and replacement parts may not be available. 

It seems your options are as follows:

1.	Buy a replacement lavalier system and have it shipped in FedEx. That will cost you about $600 for the gear and maybe another $400 for shipping and import duties. But it could take several days for order fulfillment, shipping,customs clearance and local cartage.
2.	Buy a replacement component. If it’s just the microphone, you can get a replacement for $150 or so, but you still have import and freight, unless you can find one in Bangkok.
3.	Travel to Bangkok and hope you can find somebody to quickly fix a discontinued microphone. 
4.	Find another way to record your audio. 
5.	Scrap the project and go home empty-handed. You can always find another transgender subject once you get your equipment in order. 

The subject of your documentary is now in recovery and it sounds as if this is a process you are eager to record. The clock is ticking.

This is your project and your creative vision. If it were me, I’d forget about the microphone. Things are always going wrong on set. You learn to manage them and not allow them to manage you. Shoot MOS if necessary and dub in a narrative later. Record your audio using the voice memo on an iPhone if you can’t find another mike. 

What’s essential? The visuals and emotional intensity? Or recording audio with an unobtrusive microphone?


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*If you insist.*

Go to Sennheiser dot com
There is a service/support button linking you to international partners, Thailand.
2 places available

Here is one of them. 

48/26 EPS Building
3th & 6th Floor, Soi Rungruang
Ratchadapisek Rd.
Samseannok, Huay-Kwong
Bangkok 10320

tel. 02 276 8141

email Preeya at foxinfo dot co dot th


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Where’s ACT II?*

Were you able to get your microphone repaired and complete your documentary?


----------

